# WD Blue latest updates



## Lincon_WD (Sep 18, 2015)

Stay tuned


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 18, 2015)

WD expands their award-winning desktop and mobile storage lineup with WD Blue PC hard drives. Extensively tested and built to WD's high standards, WD Blue offers a wide variety of capacities - ranging from 250 GB to the massive 6 TB – in both desktop models. Drive WD Blue with confidence – our colors never fade. 

Western Digital Blue line sits between the company’s high-end WD Black and the slower value-oriented WD Green. The WD Blue drives have very related execution to the WD Black drives on normal, object they come with a two-year limited warranty instead of the WD Black five-year. The WD Black drives typically have a larger buffer as well. Compared to the WD Green, the WD Blue have a higher rotational speed, which equates to better performance. The WD Blue technical highlight is 6Gb/s interface, which is the latest SATA III standard.

*Western Digital Blue 2TB to 6TB Specs:*

Rotational Speed: 5400RPM
Cache Size: 64MB
Capacity: 2TB to 6TB
Interface: SATA 6.0Gb/s
Form factor: 3.5' inch

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Blue HDD:

Support Answers 

We are happy to announce the new WD Blue with high storage capacity.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

^ Speed should be 7200 rpm I guess.

Does the 2 TB mobile blue drive has 7mm thickness or 9.5mm?
Also, Y U No give 3 Year warranty on Blue drives?


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 18, 2015)

For your Information, Folks.
   [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]   [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]

  [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] 
  [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION]


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Speed should be 7200 rpm I guess.
> 
> Does the 2 TB mobile blue drive has 7mm thickness or 9.5mm?
> Also, Y U No give 3 Year warranty on Blue drives?


*Mixed now:*

*i.imgur.com/2ye9nIQ.png


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

This is good and still not happy with the fact that we didn't got 3 years warranty on blue.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Speed should be 7200 rpm I guess.
> 
> Does the 2 TB mobile blue drive has 7mm thickness or 9.5mm?
> Also, Y U No give 3 Year warranty on Blue drives?



Hi   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],

For your information, mobile 2.5" drives with 7mm and 9.5mm thickness that we manufacture(WD Blue) go up to 1TB only. Larger capacity would be thicker, as with most other manufacturers.

For more information regarding the WD Blue HDD models, please refer the link below:

Support Answers

Hope this information helps.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> This is good and still not happy with the fact that we didn't got 3 years warranty on blue.



Hi  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION],

Thanks for your interest in WD Blue. You know, I'm not sure why by myself, but I've make sure to pass your question to our marketing and R&D division. I'm kind of curious myself too.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 21, 2015)

5400RPM? it should have been the same 7200RPM on these. i was going to buy a 1TB Blue in a day or two. saw this and thought of buying a 2TB version but then decided against it due to its lower speed as i will be installing OS on it. if required, i will get a backup drive later. i don't like this lower speed!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] for the information. 
 i hope WD will re-consider their warranty policy on blue series drives to make it 3+ yrs instead of current 2 yrs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2015)

going from 2tb 5400rpm to 2tb 7200rpm is nothing compared to getting a ssd just as a system drive.almost all budget laptops comes with 5400rpm drives only & work reasonably well.in fact a clean & well maintained os on a 5400 rpm drive will be faster than a bloated os on a 7200 rpm drive.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> going from 2tb 5400rpm to 2tb 7200rpm is nothing compared to getting a ssd just as a system drive.almost all budget laptops comes with 5400rpm drives only & work reasonably well.in fact a clean & well maintained os on a 5400 rpm drive will be faster than a bloated os on a 7200 rpm drive.



Nothing beats SSD. I can never go back to HDD. 

At least install your OS on SDD.


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Nothing beats SSD. I can never go back to HDD.
> 
> At least install your OS on SDD.


Agreed, only if we get a 512GB SSD under 8k, laptops don't come with dual drive ports and no, not giving up the optical drive either.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2015)

tkin said:


> Agreed, only if we get a 512GB SSD under 8k, laptops don't come with dual drive ports and no, not giving up the optical drive either.


They should include a M.2 port instead of dual drive ports to keep the laptop portable and fast enough.


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They should include a M.2 port instead of dual drive ports to keep the laptop portable and fast enough.


M.2 NGFF SSD Compatibility List | My Digital Discount

Any of these available here?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], can a customer claim warranty on OEM drives like *WD10JPVX* if he has valid bill?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

^^That is actually a very good point. 
If your system is well maintained you might see good performance with 5400rpm hdd.


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], can a customer claim warranty on OEM drives like *WD10JPVX* if he has valid bill?



Hi [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],

To check the possibility, you have to check the warranty of the product. For warranty check, you have to enter the product serial number In the WD portal.

Please refer to the link below for Warranty check:-

Support Answers  

Based on my Knowledge, the Original Equipment Manufacturer hard drives are sold to OEM Computer manufacturers or Distributors in bulk packaging.

It may not contain a warranty from Western Digital. When Western Digital sells hard drives to OEM computer manufacturers such as HP, Compaq,acer, etc., we sell these drives without warranty. The OEM computer manufacturer would include the hard drive under the warranty of the computer system that the hard drive was installed into. For more information about hard drive warranties, please see our Warranty Policy.

Support Answers

In your case, I would suggest you to call our customer support team in India for further assistance on your matter. 

The following link has details of India support team:

Support Answers   

Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2015)

^ Means I need to buy some other drive. 

I don't know if WD10SPCX is available in India. Can you please tell if any WD seller/distributor stocks it here?


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Means I need to buy some other drive.
> 
> I don't know if WD10SPCX is available in India. Can you please tell if any WD seller/distributor stocks it here?



Hi [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],

As a WD representative, I'd recommend you to buy the product from WD store. As far as, we don't have a direct affiliation with retailer or distributors. In your case, I'd suggest you to check the local trusted online and PC hardware stores.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi @SaiyanGoku,
> 
> As a WD representative, I'd recommend you to buy the product from WD store. As far as, we don't have a direct affiliation with retailer or distributors. *In your case, I'd suggest you to check the local trusted online and PC hardware stores.*



Tried that *before *posting the query. Nobody stocks 7mm laptop drives here. Can't even find it on flipkart, amazon, ebay, snapdeal, paytm, shopclues. And I know importing will nullify the price difference and leave me with no warranty.

Plus, seagate's 7mm drives offer only 500 GB at max  (in India).


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2015)

Why does the WD representative have a red name tag? MSI representative [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] does not have one.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2015)

Difference between official and unofficial representation


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 14, 2015)

topgear said:


> Difference between official and unofficial representation



How do you apply for the official account anyway? didn't even know it existed..


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],
> 
> As a WD representative, I'd recommend you to buy the product from WD store. As far as, we don't have a direct affiliation with retailer or distributors. In your case, I'd suggest you to check the local trusted online and PC hardware stores.



Congrats for your 300 posts in about a year.
As an 'official representative' I want to thank you for being so active and helping out others here in the forum.


----------

